# Gone 'an dun it



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Fianally bit the bullet and ordered my Swift Bolero 600EK from Spinney motorhomes today  now all I have to do is wait and plan lots of trips. A quick question(or three) just re read the bike rack thread, can swift fit one or do they have to be retro fitted by my dealer?
Question for Ash: Where did you get your crystal clear filter and water tap? searched the web and couldn't find anything sensible! Where is it fitted and wass it easy to fit?
I've decided not to tow for the time being so I'm interested in electric bikes, Briarose, have you used them yet - where do you park them? which models have you bought etc. 

Counting the days - expect lots more questions

Mick


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new van and many happy days motorhoming!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mick congratulations.

We had our bike rack fitted at Camper UK in Lincoln and I have to say they made an excellent job of it, visually we can see nothing from the inside of the motorhome.

We had noticed on another Bolero the same as ours that the bike rack was off centre and wondered why then realised it was because of the shower area, Camper UK managed to make it look better on that factor too although it is to one side it doesn't stand out so much.

Because of the bike sizes we actually went for one of the bike racks that wind up and down making it easier to load (bikes are quite heavy) and also we had the carrier that would take 3 bikes (whilst we are only carrying 2) allowing room for the baskets and back carriers on the bikes.

The bikes we have bought are Sakura (will get you a piccy) the guy in our local bike shop recommended them as he said he had very little probs with them, they have a radius of 20 miles but you can also pedal them if you wish.

We checked out weights for carrying etc and what we will do is take the batterys off during transit and store them in the M H as that lessons the weight by quite a lot.

We have tried them locally and are pleased with them, I liked the fact that there was quite a bit of room for shopping etc in the basket and also the back box too.

My Son is a manager with Halfords and they too have some new bikes in with Lithium batteries but they were power assisted so you have to pedal too, on occasions my knee plays up so I didn't feel that for me they would be the right thing.

HTH but shout out if you have any more questions..........not sure where you are in the UK but can def recommend Camper UK Lincoln they didn't drill a hole until they were 110% sure that they had it exactly right as the guy said 'you only get one go at it' but I would think that your dealer could do this for you ready for collection too.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks very much for the info, very helpful - my daughter hopes to go to Lincoln uni next year so Camper UK looks like a good bet.
Which Make a type of rack was it?

Ta 

Mick


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi here is a link to our bikes our local dealer did us a pair for £1050 delivered and assembled I had looked on the net and mostly they were £599 each so we were happy with that as he is local http://www.electricbikesdirect.co.uk/productdetail.asp?category=1&id=359 I know for a man maybe they aren't the most manly looking things LOL but my Husband is happy with his.

My Friend has a make called Powerbike and recommends them too.

The bike rack was Fiama and ours is a 77 lift which I think is to do with how far you can winch it up Camper UK ordered it in for us they said they like to be competative so check the web for prices first so that you have something to go on.

When do you get the Bolero bet you are really excited we have picked up lots of tips on the way esp with my best friend having a motorhome one of the best being tuck t towel around the grill pan in the cooker when travelling and also the fold down glass lid saves a lot of rattles.......it is your first M H isn't it ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!, go out and enjoy it. The dealer should be able to fit the bike rack. 10 out of 10 for going for it!!!!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Try this website www.atob.org.uk

Wobby


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks very much all, lots to think about 
have fun
Mick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

mhaze said:


> Thanks very much all, lots to think about
> have fun
> Mick


Thank you Mick.Peter.


----------

